# What do you really miss?



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there anything you miss from your 'previous' life that you cannot get in Italy?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> Is there anything you miss from your 'previous' life that you cannot get in Italy?


nothing now I found my way around oh perhaps a game of bowls on a sunny evening


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

You will have to start a bocce group!


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

full English breakfast and a pile of sunday newspapers to read while eating it.!


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Sheilamarsco - that could have been written by my partner!!


----------



## misslancslass (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing much, maybe english sausages.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

misslancslass said:


> Nothing much, maybe english sausages.


you should try the ones in abruzzo full of meat not rusk , bah humbug british bangers


----------



## mcc100763 (Dec 28, 2013)

When I lived in Spain the Brits used to bemoan the lack of 'decent bacon and sausages' but the Spanish sausages were great as previously said full of meat and lovely....


----------



## dajul73 (Feb 26, 2014)

I would love to know what you would have done differently, or things you wished you knew before making the move. I am starting to plan my move to Italy but figure it will take more than 5 years to get their, especially since everything I've read says I won't be able to work in Italy. I'd love to open a bed & breakfast though. (Sigh...)
Any thoughts, musings, regrets, tips, etc, would be incredibly appreciated! 
Dajul73


----------



## OliveCameToo (Dec 27, 2013)

Very short thread on it here Dajul73  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...-living-italy/330985-regrets-ive-had-few.html


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

OliveCameToo said:


> Very short thread on it here Dajul73  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...-living-italy/330985-regrets-ive-had-few.html


we have no regrets , we love abruzzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

dajul73 said:


> I would love to know what you would have done differently, or things you wished you knew before making the move.


Bring less.
Take more time before committing to any one area.

About it


----------

